# Stainz-R-Out



## WhitneyF (Apr 20, 2007)

I bought this stuff called Stainz-R-Out a few months back off of either HSN or QVC, can't remember which. Anyway, the main reason I bought it is because my cat throws up hairballs and food sometimes and it always leaves these ridiculously difficult stains. I've literally tried every stinking spray that Wal-Mart carries and nothing would get the stain completely out. Some of the sprays even bleached my carpet.

Well, my cat had a huge blowout the other day in my living room so I finally decided to use the Stainz-R-Out stuff. I screamed bloody murder when, in less than 10 minutes and with no bleaching, this humongous orange stain was completely gone. I just had to wipe over the area a little bit and then it was like the stain was never there! I seriously cannot believe this stuff actually works! I highly recommend this product, especially if you deal with tough pet stains all the time. It's made from banana oil and I believe the bottle said it wasn't tested on animals... and that's always a good thing. I think it's also biodegradable and it's a multipurpose cleaner.

Just thought I'd share this amazing product with you all!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 20, 2007)

great thanx........I've always wondered if it really worked!!


----------



## LVA (Apr 20, 2007)

thanx so much for sharing. I'll check it out.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 20, 2007)

i have it, you have to put it on the stain pretty much right away, after the stain is set there is no way of washing it off or taking it off with it, which is too bad, but, for fresh stains it works wonders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm a little embarrassed to admit this, but my cat's vomit was in the floor for like 4 or 5 days and I was still able to get it up with the Stainz-R-Out. Haha... I know that sounds disgusting, but I have to work up the courage to clean up all that nastiness. Plus, I find the majority of it comes up more cleanly when it's hardened for a few days. (I know, totally nasty!)

Maybe I just had luck getting up this set-in stain because it was just vomit and not something more difficult like blood or wine. So you may be right about it only working well with fresh stains. I'll have to wait for a different, non-vomit stain to know whether or not it truly works wonders on all stains.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Apr 21, 2007)

so far my cats havent made me mad in the sense of leaving me presents but i will keep this in mind if they decide to do so!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 21, 2007)

really?!?!!? so excited about that because i spend a ton of money looking for something to clean our area rug. it's my baby's main play area, so it has taken a beating. i had one miracle product once but i can't for the life of me remember what it was and i think it was bought at a state fair. that stuff took out crushed olives (a deep pourple stain). i've been on a search ever since...

bought this stuff called "incredible" from bed bath &amp; beyond... it was like water. i felt so cheated.


----------



## britch (Mar 27, 2013)

Re: Stainz-R-Out

I bought this on-line at least a year ago and had forgotten about it. I recently pulled it out from my cleaning supplies and saw that it would remove nail polish stains. I had spilled bright red polish on our beige berber carpet and assumed we would just have to replace it. I saturated the spill with full-strength product, let it sit for about 5 minutes and scrubbed with a toothbrush. It's like a miracle - it took a lot of scrubbing and wiping but it removed the polish and didn't hurt the carpet. I highly recommend this product.


----------

